# Oaks, PA show 11.12.11



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I know its not a big show but I'll be there picking up some feeders and supplies.

I also have a beautiful group of 6 sub adult santa isabel anthonyi that I can bring. I am asking $180 for the group.

Anybody else thinking of going to the show


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Undecided..I usually try to go when it's this close but I really don't need anything....


----------

